# What's the best Watch Travel Roll case?



## Chris Stark

I tend to keep a few watches separate from my watch box on my dresser. I ended up buying one of those round cases with squared-off ends for 3 watches that looks like a mini black log and has a snap on the front. But the interior is too large and the watches on the pillows just tend to rotate and spin around and I don't like it.

I like the idea of a leather travel roll that's not terribly expensive. Anyone here have any experience with something like this Worn & Wound roll or similar?


----------



## Chris Stark

Sorry, I see someone posted something similar toward the end of last year. I would still be interested in your thoughts.


----------



## Gilby

I have the same roll pictured, I like it. It seems well made to me. I've traveled with it multiple times with out any issues.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uptempo

What's that thing on the end, next to the metal bracelet? looks like a pen?


----------



## WatchingYou77

Bulang and Sons sell beautiful watch rolls. I have been looking to pick one up, but worry that the watches with metal bracelets will scratch if they rub on themselves. 

Also, sport watches with rubber straps (G-Shock) cannot be put into a roll.


----------



## the.watchdoc

A strap changing tool, I would suspect?

Anyhow, would be interested in hearing opinions on this too, as I am interested but have zero experience with them.



uptempo said:


> What's that thing on the end, next to the metal bracelet? looks like a pen?


----------



## Tater99

Well I know about one that I've heard great reviews on. It's the Redux Courg watch and comes with what appears to be an excellent roll that can be used for travelling. I've seen reviews on them and the rolls seem to be very high quality.


----------



## Chris Stark

Gilby said:


> I have the same roll pictured, I like it. It seems well made to me. I've traveled with it multiple times with out any issues.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Gilby. My only hesitation about a roll vs. something on a pillow is possible damage to the back of the watch case with my watches that
are on bracelets. Have you seen any scratching with your watches in this roll?

Also, according to the Worn & Wound website the one pictured in my original post is no longer available. This waxed canvas one below is the only
one I could find and it's $150.00 dollars; a bit more than I wanted to spend.


----------



## Chris Stark

WatchingYou77 said:


> Bulang and Sons sell beautiful watch rolls. I have been looking to pick one up, but worry that the watches with metal bracelets will scratch if they rub on themselves.
> 
> Also, sport watches with rubber straps (G-Shock) cannot be put into a roll.


I just took a peek at the Bulang and Sons roll and it looks really nice. Unfortunately more than I was hoping to spend and I have the same question about scratching that I'm hoping Gilby can answer.

At home when I'm resting my watches with bracelet I usually put a credit card between the case back and bracelet to keep them from scratching or put a small piece of thin bubble wrap there. I suppose I could also do the same thing with them in a roll.

The Buland and Sons only comes in that blue color?


----------



## Chris Stark

I found an Obi Watch Roll online that looks pretty good for about $90.00. What do you think of this one?


----------



## jdelcue

Check Etsy? There's usually something good on there when it comes to leather goods..

Sent from my E5823


----------



## JohnnyT5

Oh, I dunno. I kind of like the ones I make. I feel weird responding to this thread, but you did ask and I think you should at least take a look at mine. See postings on the strap and bracelet forum.

Hope I'm not out of line posting here. Johnny


----------



## Chris Stark

JohnnyT5 said:


> Oh, I dunno. I kind of like the ones I make. I feel weird responding to this thread, but you did ask and I think you should at least take a look at mine. See postings on the strap and bracelet forum.
> 
> Hope I'm not out of line posting here. Johnny


Do not feel weird blowing your own horn. I would be more than glad to look at your site. Heading over there now. But just in case please post your link here.


----------

